# To those who have taken 50mg Clomid 1st cycle....



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

I am currently on Clomid 50mg 1st cycle and just wondering how you all did on yours.

Thanks.

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I ovulate naturally without medication but took 6mths clomid to boost...responded well (2 or 3 eggs released every month) but sadly all BFN  

Fingers crossed it works for you & you get your BFP  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i can't vote as haven't started Clomid but am hoping too so will watch this see what people say


----------



## ~ S ~ (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi 

Have voted 'did not ovulate' but did on the 2nd cycle of 50mg and got BFP.

I conceived on 1st cycle of 100mg with my 1st pregnancy though.

Good luck to you all

S xx


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

I also ovulate but have been prescribed it to boost.  Just got AF today so my first month on it is a BFN unfortunately!


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Poll results, not looking good,    

Thanks for voting.

BABY DUST TO ALL

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I had to go upto 100mg to ovulate which then stopped working, then I went upto 150mg.  I'm now back on 100mg with metformin and ovulating.  good luck x


----------



## maybe (Feb 10, 2006)

oops sorry I didn't read it properly.  I said BFN but I should have said I didn't ov on 50mg.


----------



## EverHopefull (Apr 8, 2006)

i didnt ovulate of 50mg, 100mg or 150 mg...


----------



## ChickenPie (Nov 3, 2004)

got my bfp on second cycle of 50mg though........


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi, I got my bfp on my first cycle of clomid and I'm due on Saturday    

Best of luck to you  

Niki x


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks Niki, good luck.

xx


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

i ovulated on my 1st cycle of 50mg but unfortunatly m/c this wasnt due to clomid it was due to me having FVL  
i later had 3 more cycles of 50mg the last cycle worked but i had to stop them as i was having bad side effects and am now taking tamoxifen which does the same thing and  is is used the same way no side effects for me on these 
steph


----------



## Matisse (Mar 31, 2006)

I ovulated on both the 50mg (one follicle) and the 100mg cycle (two follicles) I am now on, a presumed failed implanatation (very very early miscarriage) for the first cycle and watch this space for the results of the 100mg !


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

BFP on my 6th cycle of 50mg


----------

